# الان وبضغطه زر تعرف ما هو مقدار الحب ( مقياس درجه الحب )..!!!



## سيزار (17 مايو 2008)

االان وبضغطه زر تعرف ما هو مقدار الحب ( مقياس درجه الحب )..!!!









ضع الاسماء بحروف انجليزيهه

اسمك فى الاول          وووووووووووووووووووو اسم    المحبوب 


اعتقد هذا الموضوع للترفيه وليس الاخذ بجديه  


الرابط

http://www.v22v.net/games/games92.htm


----------



## سيزار (17 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الان وبضغطه زر تعرف ما هو مقدار الحب ( مقياس درجه الحب )..!!!*

http://www.v22v.net/games/games92.htm


----------



## +Nevena+ (18 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الان وبضغطه زر تعرف ما هو مقدار الحب ( مقياس درجه الحب )..!!!*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوه اللعبه دي
النسبه طلعت 95% الحمد لله
خطيبي بيحبني
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسي ياسيزار​


----------



## سيزار (18 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الان وبضغطه زر تعرف ما هو مقدار الحب ( مقياس درجه الحب )..!!!*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
وهو يقدر برضه 

على فكره دا شخص ميه ميه .. وسلمى عليه وحياتك قولى له معلمين المنتدى وحوراى المنتدى والضبعه كلها بتسلم عيك .

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

نورتى يا معلما . نوفا .......... اى خدمه من الضبعه ..  وكلمه السر 

برج الحمام طارت زغاليلوه  . احفظيها كويس


----------



## mekhael malak (18 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الان وبضغطه زر تعرف ما هو مقدار الحب ( مقياس درجه الحب )..!!!*

*موضوع جميل جدا جدا 
شكرا ليك كتير يا سيزار ​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الان وبضغطه زر تعرف ما هو مقدار الحب ( مقياس درجه الحب )..!!!*

مرسىىىىىىىىى على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## وليم تل (18 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الان وبضغطه زر تعرف ما هو مقدار الحب ( مقياس درجه الحب )..!!!*

شكرا سيزار
على الموضوع الجميل
وتعب محبتك
مودتى​


----------



## سيزار (31 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الان وبضغطه زر تعرف ما هو مقدار الحب ( مقياس درجه الحب )..!!!*

شكرا 
وليم تل

كوكومان

mekhael malak 
عضو نشيط

الف شكر لكم جميعا​


----------



## نيفين ثروت (31 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الان وبضغطه زر تعرف ما هو مقدار الحب ( مقياس درجه الحب )..!!!*

هههههههههههههههههه
حلوه يا سيزار
بس كلمه السر كتكوت يا معلم
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اصل برج الحمام كبير حبتين
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ربنا يباركك موضوه خفيف الظل


----------



## ميرنا (31 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الان وبضغطه زر تعرف ما هو مقدار الحب ( مقياس درجه الحب )..!!!*

يسلام 100 علطول ​


----------



## سيزار (31 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الان وبضغطه زر تعرف ما هو مقدار الحب ( مقياس درجه الحب )..!!!*



نيفين ثروت قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> حلوه يا سيزار
> بس كلمه السر كتكوت يا معلم
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...



*********************************
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
يا خراشى هتغيرى كلمه السر من غير ما الحزب يعرف .. عجبك كدا ادينا اتلخبطنا والخطط باظت خالص .. معلش نعيد البرمجه من الاول ههههههههههههههه

تسلمى يا جميل على مشاركتك هنا .. وخلى بالك كلمه السر الجديده ( كتكوت ) زى ما قولتى دا سر بينا ههههههههههههههههههه

واين انتى يا نيفين رمزى .. مش هتعرفى كلمه السر الجديده ؟؟؟؟


----------



## سيزار (31 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الان وبضغطه زر تعرف ما هو مقدار الحب ( مقياس درجه الحب )..!!!*



ميرنا قال:


> يسلام 100 علطول ​



*********************


حلوه ميه على طوووووووووووول دى ... ربنا يجعلنا من اصحاب الميات هههههههههههههه30:30:30:


----------



## نيفين ثروت (31 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الان وبضغطه زر تعرف ما هو مقدار الحب ( مقياس درجه الحب )..!!!*

كده يا سيزار 
ها توقعنا فى الغلط
انا و الحزب واحد
ههههههههههههه
طلما نغير كلمه السر
يبقى خلاص نغير كلمه السر
هههههههههههههههههههه
خلاص يا معلم​


----------



## ميرنا (31 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الان وبضغطه زر تعرف ما هو مقدار الحب ( مقياس درجه الحب )..!!!*



سيزار قال:


> *********************
> 
> 
> حلوه ميه على طوووووووووووول دى ... ربنا يجعلنا من اصحاب الميات هههههههههههههه30:30:30:


يبنى اسكت انا حطيت اسماء اخواتى والاتنين مية :t30:​


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (31 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الان وبضغطه زر تعرف ما هو مقدار الحب ( مقياس درجه الحب )..!!!*

هههههههههههههههههههه
اية النرفزة دى كل البنات طالعة 85% هى مش بتتغير لية


----------



## +Nevena+ (1 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الان وبضغطه زر تعرف ما هو مقدار الحب ( مقياس درجه الحب )..!!!*



سيزار قال:


> *********************************
> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> يا خراشى هتغيرى كلمه السر من غير ما الحزب يعرف .. عجبك كدا ادينا اتلخبطنا والخطط باظت خالص .. معلش نعيد البرمجه من الاول ههههههههههههههه
> 
> ...


 

انا جيت يا سيزار
وشوفت الرد وزي ما توأمي تقول احنا موافقين طبعا ومفيش اي اختلاف بينا وتغير كلمة السر زي ما هي عايزه 
كلنا واحد في الراي الزعيم واحنا
حزب واحد بقي ومفيش حد يقدر يهدي بينا النفوس ولا ايه يا معلم
وميرسي ليك كتير​


----------



## نيفين ثروت (1 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الان وبضغطه زر تعرف ما هو مقدار الحب ( مقياس درجه الحب )..!!!*

ههههههههههههههههههههههه
كده يا سيزار ملكش حجه
يتغير يعنى يتغير
ههههههههههههههههه
ربنا معاك يا رب​


----------

